# Who is coming to see the Tour De Georgia this year?



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Several Tour de Georgia stages will be very close to Chattanooga and we'll try to have a lot of information both on the Litespeed site and on the Litespeed blog. 

TdG 2007 schedule

Stage 1: Monday, April 16 – Peachtree City, Ga. to Macon, Ga.
Stage 2: Tuesday, April 17 – Thomaston, Ga. to Rome, Ga.
Stage 3: Wednesday, April 18 – Rome, Ga. to Chattanooga, Tenn.
Stage 4: Thursday, April 19 – Chickamauga/Walker Co., Ga. to Lookout Mountain, Ga. (Time Trial)
Stage 5: Friday, April 20 – Dalton, Ga. to Brasstown Bald Mountain/Towns Co., Ga.
Stage 6: Saturday, April 21 – Lake Lanier Islands/ Hall Co., Ga. to Stone Mountain Park/Dekalb Co., Ga.
Stage 7: Sunday, April 22 – Atlanta, Ga. (circuit race)

Cheers,

Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed blog


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

If you are planning to attend this year this could be a great time to see some excellent racing and meet and ride with a few hardcore cyclist. Bring your bike to to some riding. We put together this little gathering last year and are doing it again this year. Here is a link to it:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26087

It's also a great opporunity to get to tour the Litespeed factory. I went and toured the factory last year and found it so interesting and informative that I will tour it again this year!


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

*We're there*

We'll be camping at the base of Brasstown Bald on Thursday night, and staying in Downtown Atlanta the next two nights for the stages ending at Stone Mountain and Centennial Parks. It's our annual Father-Son trip we've been doing for three years.....Here's a shot of us with Lance Armstrong on our first climb up the Bald....we are the two guys in yellow in the inset photo.


----------



## bill105 (Mar 19, 2003)

Will there be another Litespeed party or a place to gather to watch the finish in Chattanooga?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

bill105 said:


> Will there be another Litespeed party or a place to gather to watch the finish in Chattanooga?


We'll have another party at Big River Brewery on Wednesday after the Rome to Chattanooga stage, plus we'll set up on the climb again during the TT stage on Thursday.

We'll have more info on the Litespeed site and Litespeed Blog as the time comes closer.

Cheers,

Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com 
The Litespeed Blog


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

*Related Subject*

Hey Herbert:

My local Merlin dealer has been raving about her factory tour for a couple of years now. Is there a way for an average Merlin to get a tour?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Of course can you get a factory tour, especially if you like to see how your bike was crafted. 
But it really does not matter what brand of bike people ride, we welcome all cycling enthusiasts to see what we do here. We just ask that people contact us ahead of time and set up a tour.

Cheers,

Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed blog


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

We did the factory tour last year and loved it....Also went to Big River for the after stage party.... I will be there for sure.


----------

